# Vom Chugach Kennels



## jsgibson (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone has bought or dealt with vom chugach kennels? I am thinking on buying a puppy from them and wanted to know if anyone has heard anything about them?

http://www.vomchugach.com/


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I have never heard of them before....but I would be sure to take a very close look at their puppy contract. 


Cherri


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

I could not find any info on there puppy contract you would have to email them for that. And if you are not in the same state ask ahead of time what it is going to cost to ship to you too.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You can find the puppy contract on the site. I went and looked at it earlier but can't remember exactly where I found it. I think it was under the upcoming litters section....


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I see the pedigree info, but can't see where the dogs themselves are titled?


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

The dam is not titled, just "trained" in SchH. The sire of the litter is Sch3.

hmm... they take PayPal.

Yeah, the contract was under upcoming litters as was the payment options.


----------

